# New Member



## Luck101 (Feb 17, 2020)

New to this forum, hoping to gain some new friends and learn from experience body builders. I'm 58 years young, lol. I used to do when I was younger work out pretty heavy. I was hoping for some good advice on how to make some safe and decent gains on my workout at my age.


----------



## brazey (Feb 17, 2020)

Welcome....


----------



## Pcushion (Feb 19, 2020)

Hey man welcome to the board. Basicstero.ws is glad your here. I have plenty of personal experience to share, so stop by the basicstero.ws source thread and pick my brain.


----------



## REHH (Feb 27, 2020)

Welcome to ironmag


----------



## TripleOvertime (Feb 27, 2020)

Welcome to imf!


----------



## muscle_4you (Feb 28, 2020)

Welcome aboard!!

Ntr
muscle_4you​


----------



## Arnold (Feb 29, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Luck101 (Mar 2, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## Luck101 (Mar 2, 2020)

Thank you will do.


----------



## ordawg1 (Mar 3, 2020)

Welcome ~~


----------

